# Who's Your Favorite At Daytona This Sunday???



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello!

Well, it that's time of year again....

I'll start and I'll keep it simple.

Sentimental favorite : Bobby Labonte and the #43 Dodge Charger (not so much because of Labonte, more so for the KING!!) Awesome qualifying attempt last weekend, Petty Enterprises appears to be getting it together!

My pick for this weekend.....

Flyin' Ryan Newman....the man is due!....

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sticking with my #20.........

Stewart for a repeat championship in '06!!!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am going to have to root for the #8 car.....

Just because!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

However, I would not rule Tony out


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Burton


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

GO SEAHAWKS!









Oops! Wrong sport, and wrong day!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going with #48 Jimmie Johnson, He is pissed off from the last two years. So close to a championship but no cigars. I think this year is his year.

Leon


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I'm stciking with my #20.........
> 
> Stewart for a repeat championship in '06!!!
> 
> ...


AMEN - Go Tony!



shake1969 said:


> Burton
> [snapback]81998[/snapback]​


Who is Ward driving for this year?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I have to stand behind my main man, Robbie Gordon!

That said, if there is money involved in this... It's got to be Tony Stewart all the way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I'm going with #48 Jimmie Johnson, He is pissed off from the last two years. So close to a championship but no cigars. I think this year is his year.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]82010[/snapback]​


This is our GUY too! Go Jimmy!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Who do you think we'll be cheerin' for?
















Go #38

Elliot Sadler and his m&m's

The little lady will be rootin' on the #20 or the "orange car" as she calls it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

#24...

He aint no Earnhart but he'll do...

Reverie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> GO SEAHAWKS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and wrong team too....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think DJ has a chance, but only if he drives the Truck....the big brown one that is...

Seriously,

One of the Hendrick or DEI cars would be my pick, but with Bobby driving the 43 Car this year, Petty Enterprises has it's best chance in a long time. I think Kyle Petty said last Sunday was the longest a Petty car has owned the pole in a lot of years....31 cars.

Tim


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm hoping Dick Trickle will make a come back.....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I'm hoping Dick Trickle will make a come back.....
> [snapback]82155[/snapback]​


That's not a driver.....

its a disease.
















Steve


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping Dick Trickle will make a come back.....
> ...


OK, that is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > tidefan said:
> ...


wasn't it 'cole trickle' from the 'days of thunder' movie. boy, that movie really got jipped. thought it deserved an acadamy award myself!! couldn't find any better acting that that.

scott

P.S. my wife would like to vote for Tony to win, i think she's got a thing for him.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Unfortunately for him.....there really was a driver named Dick Trickle.

I'm sure he was the butt of quite a few jokes..









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sentimental favorite....Mark Martin, he s not supposed to be here this year.

Love Tony Stewart, dislike Home Depot
Dislike Jimmie Johnson, Love Lowes.

Oh well

Junior if not Martin

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Unfortunately for him.....there really was a driver named Dick Trickle.
> 
> I'm sure he was the butt of quite a few jokes..
> 
> ...


Too bad he didn't get a chance to drive the Viagra car. Now that would've been FUNNY!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I'm sticking with my #20.........
> 
> Stewart for a repeat championship in '06!!!
> 
> ...
























- I was lucky enough to meet him
















Thor


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GEEKED!

Labonte and that old #43 Dodge and Kyle did a great job in the 125's!!!!

Labonte was on speed this evening.... He's pumped! I have been a long suffering Petty fan for 36 of my 40 years. My Dad is a retired Chrysler Corp. (DCX) Engineer, we went to Randleman , NC in 1972 just to go to Petty Enterprises. I was 6 years old, and picked of the shop floor the decal peel offs of the #4 and the #3. I still have them , framed, to this day. We met Lee Petty, and he gave my little brother and I a hug I still remember!!! My boyhood hero was Richard Petty, and to this day, I can't think of a better man for a boy to have as a hero!!

When Richard switched to brand X in '79, I was crushed. I had Buddy Arrington to root for in his Mirada's and Imperial's until about '85 ...and that was it for a Mopar guy like me.

Sorry to bore the heck out of you all...but who the heck would of thought that in 2006 Petty Enterprises would have the favorite Dodge's at DAYTONA?????

Then again, as a long suffering Dodge fan, give me 4 weeks, and I'll be grumbling.

Mike

Mike


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Ryan Newman he's got my vote.









And in case anybody didn't see again this year Jimmy Johnson was caught CHEATING ........... AGAIN .


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry all...it's gonna be Bobby Labonte in the #43 (Note my hat!







)

Not that I have anything agains JGR (Tony last year and Bobby in 2000) but now that he left JGR for a team that focuses on Racing rather than Football, he's gonna be back on top!

Man... I hope that ugly paint scheme doesn't slow him down though!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Unfortunately for him.....there really was a driver named Dick Trickle.
> 
> I'm sure he was the butt of quite a few jokes..
> 
> ...


What in the world were his parents thinking?

Couldn't they have called him Ricky or something?

Reverie


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Since today is THE day, I thought I would bring this topic to the forefront.
Looking over the posts, below is the current tally:

Stewart - 7
B. Labonte - 4
R. Newman - 2
Earnhardt, Jr - 2
J. Johnson - 2 (minus 1 for cheating)
M. Martin - 1
Burton - 1 (not Ward, rather Jeff the pole sitter)
Seahawks - 1
R. Gordon - 1
The other Gordon - 1
Jarrett - 1 (if he drives the big brown truck)
Dick Trickle - 1

and now for the winner of the 2006 Daytona 500 - Elliot Sadler


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think this thread will be buzzing around 6 pm EST.......

Steve


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

See you all at 6PM. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was watching all the #3 tributes last night, brought back alot of bad memories. Where has 5 years gone?

No matter who wins it, let's all pray that it will be safe.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

#6 !!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*#24*


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Bobby Labonte was moved to the back of the pack due to engine problems......


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Updated with Dougdog & Drobe...

Since today is THE day, I thought I would bring this topic to the forefront.
Looking over the posts, below is the current tally:

Stewart - 7
B. Labonte - 4
R. Newman - 2
Earnhardt, Jr - 2
J. Johnson - 2 (minus 1 for cheating)
M. Martin - 2
Burton - 1 (not Ward, rather Jeff the pole sitter)
Seahawks - 1
R. Gordon - 1
The other Gordon - 2
Jarrett - 1 (if he drives the big brown truck)
Dick Trickle - 1

and now for the winner of the 2006 Daytona 500 - Elliot Sadler


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Bobby Labonte was moved to the back of the pack due to engine problems......


Well, as everyone knows, starting position means little in the restrictor plate races. It's where their at after 500 miles that counts.

Tim


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

You are so correct!!!

Hopefully, he'll avoid the "big wreck" so common at Daytona and Talledega..

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GREEN, GREEN GREEN!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, my favorite at Daytona is that 6' blonde in the yellow and white bikini. I think her number is 38; no 24; no 38. Well, I don't really know what her number is. Don't really care, either.

Oh. My bad. You guys are talking about the race thingy, aren't ya, not the beach?

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Jimmie Johnson wins the Daytona 500. Way to go Jimmie.

Crawfish and Sexy Momma had the right picks.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Crawfish, SexyMomma, and Jimmy Johnson...

YOU DID A BANG UP JOB, RYAN NEWMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

